
A little electrical tape can trick a Tesla into speeding - caution
https://www.vox.com/recode/2020/2/19/21143933/tesla-aortificial-intelligence-mdel-hacking-speeding
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370346](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370346)
(businessinsider.com) 3 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370879](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22370879)
(yahoo.com) 2 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22374590](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22374590)
(bloomberg.com) 1 comment

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22368762](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22368762)
(jalopnik.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22365454](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22365454)
(bloomberg.com)

